# Audrey Hepburn Halloween Costume



## JennsJewelz (Jul 3, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this....This is what I did this year for Halloween! Wore a long black gown, a tiara, winged out liner, pearls and gloves... and used a MAC 239 brush to mimic Audrey's cigarette holder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	What a classy lady.... wish I could wear classic looks like this everyday to work!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, Jenn, I love your outfit! You look really classy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!





@ MAC 239 brush.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay, peachsuns! Missed you!  Thanks!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, How adorable.  I love Ms. Hepburn!  Simply classic!


----------

